# Does tooth paste make you gag???



## BigAl RIP

For about the past year I have developed a strange problem . Tooth paste makes me gag . I do not gag just a little . I gag until I throw up . My stomach muscles hurt from straining to empty my stomach . Anyone ever heard of that ??? 

     Almost seems like a waste of time to brush my teeth , as I will be vomiting immediately . I am reduced to using mouth wash and a dry tooth brush .


----------



## snow dog

never heard of that, but even brushing your teeth with water is better than not brushing at all.

how's the projects


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Teeth are over rated at your age Al - get some dentures and be done with it.


----------



## bczoom

Never heard of that.

Have you tried just using baking soda?


----------



## waybomb

You are not supposed to eat it.

Sorry.



Maybe it is not the toothpaste. Go see a doc. Or try switching brands. Maybe don't use the whitening kind - maybe you are alergic or sensitive to something in these newer toothpastes that do everything including polishing your shoes.

Can you even still buy a basic tooth paste like the original Crest?


----------



## Ice Queen

I found that brushing my back teeth made me gag, it was almost impossible to clean my teeth without being sick, so you are not alone, it wasn't the toothpaste, it was the brush at the back of my mouth!


----------



## jpr62902

If your toothpaste tastes like sh!t, it's probably Preparation H.


----------



## Galvatron

When i was drinking more than i should have been then yea doing my teeth in the morning i found i gagged like a bitch....not been drinking for a while and only reading this thread i kinda realized i do not gag any more.


----------



## snow dog

Maybe it's the cleaner water in Idaho, if you had some water from California it would be better


----------



## BigAl RIP

You all crack me up !!! Thanks for the laugh !!! I have no idea why I puke . Just the smell of tooth paste is enough to set me off . I have tried baking soda in the past and at least I don't puke . I tried hydrogen peroxide once and my mouth starting foaming so much I thought I had turned rabid .. My dad use to use Comet Cleanser but I ain't that tough .


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> For about the past year I have developed a strange problem . Tooth paste makes me gag . I do not gag just a little . I gag until I throw up . My stomach muscles hurt from straining to empty my stomach . Anyone ever heard of that ???
> 
> Almost seems like a waste of time to brush my teeth , as I will be vomiting immediately . I am reduced to using mouth wash and a dry tooth brush .



Didn't I tell you in another thread here I used your toothbrush to clean your damn toilet


----------



## snow dog

Got any other problems we can help you with BigAl.


----------



## tsaw

Yes it does AL. But not to the point of throwing up. It's just when i try and brush the back bottom teeth. I've tried everything. Looking at the ceiling, opening wide, thinking about sex. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> You all crack me up !!! Thanks for the laugh !!! I have no idea why I puke . Just the smell of tooth paste is enough to set me off . I have tried baking soda in the past and at least I don't puke . I tried hydrogen peroxide once and my mouth starting foaming so much I thought I had turned rabid .. My dad use to use Comet Cleanser but I ain't that tough .



Try Tom's Of Maine natural toothpastes.
It might very well be a chemical used in other brands that causes this.
How long has this been going on, by the way?








tsaw said:


> Yes it does AL. But not to the point of throwing up. It's just when i try and brush the back bottom teeth. I've tried everything. Looking at the ceiling, opening wide, thinking about sex. Nothing seems to work.



Keep your mouth closed as much as possible when you go toward the back teeth.
And use a soft brush.


----------

